# Trinity Baptist Hymnals



## LawrenceU (Feb 12, 2009)

We are looking to purchase a few hymnals. After looking at several, we are going to use the Trinity Baptist version. Does anyone know of the most cost effective place to purchase them? We only need a couple of dozen at present.


----------



## LawrenceU (Feb 12, 2009)

Bump


----------



## VictorBravo (Feb 12, 2009)

My wife and I ordered some from Grace Immanuel Reformed Baptist Church in Michigan a few years ago. I found an order form, but you might want to call them because I think it's out of date:

Order Form for the Trinity Hymnal (Baptist Edition) &mdash; Site

Another source:

Trinity Hymnal - Baptist Edition


----------



## LawrenceU (Feb 12, 2009)

Thanks. I'm trying to remember where I saw them with a purchase price of 12.95 each. I should have bookmarked it.


----------



## JM (Feb 12, 2009)

Not Gadsby's?

Grace & Truth Books | Character building Christian books for men, women and children


----------



## LawrenceU (Feb 12, 2009)

No, it was Trinity Blue. 

Argh, I know it is not a big difference in price. But, it is in our little church.


----------



## JoeRe4mer (Feb 16, 2009)

I think our pastor got ours from a larger RB Church that had extras. You may want to call the publisher and see about pricing. And as crazy as it sounds I have seen people selling hymnals on Amazon.com Since you don't need many you may find somebody selling enough to meet your needs. Finally, there is always Christian Book Distributors (CBD) which seems to sell just about everything these days.


----------



## FenderPriest (Feb 16, 2009)

I have one of the Trinity Hymnals, Baptist Ed. for personal use and really like it.



JM said:


> Not Gadsby's?
> 
> Grace & Truth Books | Character building Christian books for men, women and children



If only it were published in hardback, I'd be more interested in purchasing. There was a hardback publication back in the 90's, but I doubt anybody is selling from that set.


----------



## JM (Feb 16, 2009)

Try this one: Gospel Mission Books


----------



## FenderPriest (Feb 16, 2009)

JM said:


> Try this one: Gospel Mission Books



Ah, nice! Thanks. That goes on the "To buy" for the 09 year list. In the church I was a member of in college, there was a family with 8 children who used this book for their family worship - quite inspiring!


----------

